# Crazy spike in water service pressure. I have never seen anything like it!!!



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

I need to figure out how to upload a video from my iPhone...help please? 

PRV install approx 18 months ago. 
Dual check then PRV. 300# gauge before. 100# after. The video the customer sent me shows the 300# gauge violently spiking and dropping. Across the PRV- the 100# is noticeably moving but not spiking as hard. I have never seen anything like it. 
How do I load a video from my mobile?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

mpot said:


> I need to figure out how to upload a video from my iPhone...help please? PRV install approx 18 months ago. Dual check then PRV. 300# gauge before. 100# after. The video the customer sent me shows the 300# gauge violently spiking and dropping. Across the PRV- the 100# is noticeably moving but not spiking as hard. I have never seen anything like it. How do I load a video from my mobile? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


That's crazy, so your saying the incoming pressure from the city is spiking ? Perhaps calling your municipality


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Ptturner91 said:


> That's crazy, so your saying the incoming pressure from the city is spiking ? Perhaps calling your municipality


Obviously it's a city problem. It's not Just spiking. Its throwing the 300# gauge against the stop needle then slamming it back down. Rapidly. Impressively. You gotta see the video. Just can't figure out how to load it...?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I think most prv's are rated for no more than 300 psi, definitely call the city in on this.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anyone know how to load a video? I've tried from mobile site and full version. I'm able to get it loaded to site as a picture would but then it gives a "uploading failed" message.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Load it on YouTube and then give the link


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It sounds like the city line is experiencing a water hammer problem...

Somebody nearby must be using a large amount of water and shutting it off very quickly...

I'll assume this is in an industrial area and it is probably a process water usage on an undersized main or, water supply perhaps even in the building you are looking at...

This is the kind of stuff that can break mains...


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Redwood said:


> It sounds like the city line is experiencing a water hammer problem... Somebody nearby must be using a large amount of water and shutting it off very quickly... I'll assume this is in an industrial area and it is probably a process water usage on an undersized main or, water supply perhaps even in the building you are looking at... This is the kind of stuff that can break mains...


This is a heavy residential area. Heavy commercial not far. The city has been contacted but my worry is all the mains in the 'hood will break apart. I'll try to get the video on after kids are in bed. 
Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

http://youtu.be/U23RDVMi0pM

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd start with a couple of these just to get an accurate reading...

http://www.mcmaster.com/#3820k27/=sc857r


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

if this doesnt happen normally which i assume it doesnt, does the city have a well pump that is down and by passed? sometimes they will up the pressure on the other well to help with the demand and thats when water mains break. it might only be temporary but i would call them.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> if this doesnt happen normally which i assume it doesnt, does the city have a well pump that is down and by passed? sometimes they will up the pressure on the other well to help with the demand and thats when water mains break. it might only be temporary but i would call them.


This area is fed by massive reservoirs. The system is huge. In my 15 years I've never seen one jump like this. Idk. Guess I'll see what the purveyor says. Really worries about this neighborhood though. I almost feel like suggesting house mains off.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I've experienced pressure surges in an area I work. They are caused by a city booster pump kicking in intermittently.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> I've experienced pressure surges in an area I work. They are caused by a city booster pump kicking in intermittently.


^^this. I don't know if this is your problem, but my house/neighborhood is at the bottoms of a gravity fed system fed from 3 mil gallon tank. The normal static pressure at my meter is 185psi. After a few months in the house I noticed heavy Effin' water hammer and screaming/chattering ballcocks (thought my house was possessed). Then neighbor calls me saying water refrigerator water supply burst and was spraying water everywhere. So turns out that the same gravity fed main also transitioned into a boost fed main supplying a smaller community a ways up the hill and the check valve for said booster zone had catastrophically failed and was causing spikes upward of 325 psi. Once it was discovered it was quickly rectified and water district compensated customers with plumbing issues.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We get pressure spikes here all the time when they fill the gravity water towers. I have seen it blow corp, fittings off the pipe.


----------



## Oakum (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow 325 psi! Ive never seen a system get that high. Imagine that the damage this would cause on a house not protected by a PRV? T+P valves just dumping water left and right....quite dangerous, but the $$$..


----------

